# it's been three long weeks since our Matilda was taken from us



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

How does one continue when your heart ands soul has been ripped apart, it's been three weeks since our Matilda was taken from our arms, three dark, tearful weeks, but God promises he won't give us more then we can bare, and I am hear to tell you it's true. There's victory through great despair, Jesus is there beside us. Those day's when tears flows all day and your heart hurts so deeply, he's there. I'm so thankful for my friendships here on SM, you know me, know me maybe more then some of my family members know me, you hurt with me, you loved my Matilda, you delighted in her stories and in her pictures I would share. We truly are family. I look at my prayer/love wall and smile, I see each of you holding your precious little ones and I find great joy in my dark days. Your prayers, cards, gifts, posts have brought comfort to Lorin and I. All I have is total love for you. When I love I love with all my soul. Love is love, my Matilda knew that love, there wasn't a day that she wasn't loved, kissed and enjoyed. She brought sunshine into our lives, laughter and oh those kisses. We miss her and mourn our great loss. Even through this sadness ,we see God's love, we hold our little Maddie close, she try's so very hard to kiss our tears away. Through death there is hope, life springs forth, little Maddie will help us thru. God promises us he won't give us more then we can bear, that's so true. I stand here to tell you even through death, we find victory, Victory in Jesus.
I know we will continue to cry, continue our grieving because we lost our dearest beautiful Matilda, but we know one day we will be together once again, never to say goodbye. I love you each from the deepest part of my heart and soul.

Here's a scripture we are holding on to

Matthew 11:28-30
"Come to me, all you who labor and are heavy laden, and I will give you rest. Take my yoke upon you and learn from ME, for I am gentle and lowly in heart. and you will find rest for your souls. For MY yoke is easy and MY burden is light."


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Bless your heart Paula, I think of you everyday. Hugs and prayers for continued healing. Remembering Matilda will keep her precious little soul close to you. I just love that picture with the ball in her mouth, epitome of Matilda


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Paula,

It is so difficult because the pain runs so deep for you. You will never forget Matilda, she was your heart-dog. Nothing will replace her by your sides. And I know may seem today that you will never truly have the happiness you experienced when Matilda was alive. But, in time your heart will ease, and you will be able to focus more on the memories of her happy life and less on her passing. Those memories will bring you glimmers of happiness, because she was such a wonderful, loving, silly little girl who made you smile. You have to know that Matilda loved you and Lorin deeply and in that love she would want for your pain to be eased. 

I wish there was a magic wand that could be waved and heal all your pain. I know how deeply this has effected you and Lorin and wish I could do more to take the burden of your pain.

Please take care of yourself.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Paula, not a day goes by that I don't think of you and of the terrible pain you are feeling. I'm so sorry.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Paula, you speak such beautiful words...straight from your heart. And we are all touched. 

I wish there was some way for us to ease your burden. We are here, all wanting to help in some way.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Dearest Paula and Lorin,

If only all of your friends could take away the pain you are feeling ... we would do it in a heartbeat. Unfortunately, we do not have the power to do that. However, we continue to be here for you and Maddie, too. You can read and feel that in the heartfelt posts. You are in our thoughts and prayers every single day. Paula, I am so happy that you are able to reach out to your Spoiled Maltese friends. You know how much you are loved.

Love. You have a heart that loves everyone, Paula. That is a gift. And yes, Matilda had that gift, too. With loving deeply ... we not only experience the joy of love, but, heartache, too. That is a risk that we take in life. But, so worth it ... even when we must let go and face heartache ... the love goes on and endures. You not only loved Matilda ... you were in love with her. That is the greatest love. The love between you and precious angel Matilda will always, always be there. And, I truly believe that Matilda is watching over you with her beautiful loving angelic spirit. 

Paula and Lorin ... it is okay to shed tears as long as you need to grieve. Tears can be healing. You know Paula, that when you call me, you don't have to worry when you cry. I shed tears along with you. And, it's only been three weeks since Matilda left us ... that is not a long time at all.

I think some of us feel helpless ... that even with our cards, gifts, and posts ... we cannot take away from the pain you continue to feel. If only we could, we would. However, your friends are here to reach out to you. Your friends can offer you comfort and be here to listen and support you.

I pray every day, that as each day passes ... you will find peace and comfort. Darling Maddie is in my thoughts and prayers, too. This has got to be so difficult for her ... not only missing her big sister, but feeling helpless in trying to help you and Lorin find comfort. I also pray that with time, tears will wash away your pain ... so that you can once again, smile and laugh, with the fondest and fun memories of our beloved precious angel Matilda. Yes, Matilda is our angel, too.

My love to you, Lorin, and sweet Maddie. Please give Maddie hugs and kisses from her Auntie Marie.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Paula, I have tried to think of something to comfort you, but I know the only thing you want is to have Mathilda back in your arms---that words are meaningless & often counterproductive. So just know that I am asking God to come near to you, put His arms around you and hold you tightly, to fill you with sweet memories of your precious girl and to help you to know how to move forward when the time is right. You are greatly cherished by so many---may you sense that you are not alone. While we can not relieve your pain, we can quietly sat beside you & listen to your heart. These are sad days for all of us. We hold you, Lorin & Maddie close in our thoughts & prayers.:wub:


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Paula, my heart continues to go out to you. I wish I had words of comfort but there are none. Eventually, the hurt will lessen (although it will never go away) and fond memories will become more prevalent. Sending prayers for you, Lorin and Maddie.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Paula, I wish I had words to say how I feel. There are no words. I love you and Lorin and Maddie. And Matilda was so loved by all of us. I came close to losing Sissy Saturday and this brought so much to the surface of how loss can send you to your knees. By the grace of God I still have my girl. Anyway, you need me, I'm here. Blessings for you and Lorin, I know it's a journey.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Paula, I know how terribly your heart has broken. She knew love and brought you love. Cherish the memories in your heart.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

lydiatug said:


> Bless your heart Paula, I think of you everyday. Hugs and prayers for continued healing. Remembering Matilda will keep her precious little soul close to you. I just love that picture with the ball in her mouth, epitome of Matilda


 
Lydia, how are you and your mom doing? I know your both grieving, I pray for both of you. I love you dear friend, I'm so glad you got to meet my Matilda, I have always been so proud to be her mommy




wkomorow said:


> Paula,
> 
> It is so difficult because the pain runs so deep for you. You will never forget Matilda, she was your heart-dog. Nothing will replace her by your sides. And I know may seem today that you will never truly have the happiness you experienced when Matilda was alive. But, in time your heart will ease, and you will be able to focus more on the memories of her happy life and less on her passing. Those memories will bring you glimmers of happiness, because she was such a wonderful, loving, silly little girl who made you smile. You have to know that Matilda loved you and Lorin deeply and in that love she would want for your pain to be eased.
> 
> ...


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Paula - I know that it must have taken every ounce of strength you have to come on here and share the pain you've been feeling. I know when it comes to loss that all you want to do is curl up in a ball and try to make the pain go away. But the other way to try to recover and go on is to share what made our loved ones so special with others. In a way it keeps her alive. Matilda was so special to all of us who knew her and especially know the love of an adored Maltese. We have all been mourning your loss and the shock of it all. I know that your unwavering faith will get you through this and that someday you see your Matilda again. There's nothing we can do that will make things better but know we're all here for you. Anytime! :grouphug:


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

Dearest Paula...
I am so touched and heartbroken when you talk about your baby girl. I can't imagine what this will be like.
I cry just thinking about such loss. Since you told us about what happened I have held my girl and cried for you, Maddie, and Lorin and sweet angel, Matilda.
I am so encouraged and comforted when you talk about your faith and how it comforts you.
I would definitely need God to get through such a loss and I am so happy that you are blessed and that God is helping you through this. Jesus understands pain and he will help your family through this.
The love that you have been shown here by your SM Family is a true testament to the caring, loving person that you truly are.
I am so glad that you are surrounded by friends that understand this kind of grief.
Matilda touched all of our lives and she will never be forgotten. 
When you said in an earlier post that she was "never a dog"...I totally understand! I guess (though inconceivable ) there are people that do not understand this... but it is their loss that they do not know this type of unconditional love. My girl is one of my children and a gift from God.
I am so so so sorry that you are hurting...I can't imagine.
I feel your pain and love through your words and we are here for you ...come here and talk about your Girl and your love for her.
I would like to say that it will get easier ...I honestly don't think that is the truth. ...
I think we just learn, with God's help to be stronger and live through it...on the other side of grief ...it is different...just different.
There is a hole that will over time fill with memories but if that hole is deep (and I know your grief is so deep...just like your love).. there will always be a emptiness that will be there. 
Fill this space with thoughts of a reunion that You and I KNOW that One glorious day.... you Will cradle your Matilda in your arms and close to your heart.... Never to ever let her go again! 
I'm so sorry Paula
Big hugs to you and Lorin and Maddie:wub:


----------



## summergirl1973 (Oct 24, 2016)

You have been on my heart so much. I know the pain you're feeling and it is just unreal to process the depth of such sadness. I am so thankful that you have your faith to give you courage and healing, truly I think that and time is the only thing that works. Ted and I still have nightmares and weep endlessly over losing Bella, so I don't have any magic words to help you. Oh how I wish I could take away your pain. Please know that we are here if you ever need anything, truly. Much love and many prayers. Hugs.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

You are always in our heart and we hope you find some peace in knowing you are surrounded by friends.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Dear Paula, I'm glad that you were able to come here among your friends, I wish like everyone else that we could take away your heartbreak. We love Matilda so much and miss her too. I wish life was not so hard and we could hold onto them forever.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Paula, i was saddened to hear about the loss of Matilda. Matilda was indeed loved by many who knew her from Spoiled Maltese. My thoughts and prayers continue with you as you go through this time of sorrow.
Jennifer, Atticus & Grace


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Thank you for posting Paula..I grieve with you and Lorin and little Maddie.. Rose and Lily grieved for Eva. They were so quiet and listless..We held them a lot and gave them good treats..It took awhile, but they gradually got better. Hold on to sweet Maddie..she needs you..((hugs))


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

oh paula, you have written that so beautifully. the thing with love it, that when it goes and lives in another place, the feeling it leaves is nearly unbearable. 
I am very happy to read you can find peace in your faith. good you have somewhere to go with all your grief and try to make it better. I will never understand the reason we all have to go through this. maybe it is just so that we know what to cherish when we live it? 
with all my heart I hope your hurting will get better and life a bit easier, even though your sweet sunshine girl lives in another place now. 
thank you for reaching out to all of us and writing such wonderful words. thank you. 

love
becky


----------



## LOVE_BABY (May 5, 2015)

I'm so sorry to just now hear about your Matilda :innocent::heart: I'm glad you are finding comfort in the Lord.

Personally, I myself find comfort in Psalm 37:4 {written below}
I have hope that one sad day when my own Baby goes on to the bridge, that God will give 'the desires of my heart' and reunite me with my Baby when I too pass on.

* Psalm 37:4 Take delight in the Lord, and he will give you the desires of your heart. *

:amen:


----------

